# Elf E2125X amp (Arc Audio KS125.2 mini clone)



## accelerator (May 23, 2008)

Trying to get rid of some clutter, and decided to put this up for sale since my Monitor 1 mk2.70 is still going strong. Amp is in perfect condition, never even mounted, just wired up once in my trunk, wherein I realized my problem was with wires, and not the amp.

Elf E2125X mini car amp (same as Arc Audio KS125.2) - eBay (item 220647717733 end time Aug-09-10 18:14:50 PDT)


----------



## grunt66 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a great amp to install in a touring motorcycle. I have a 2007 Harley Road Glide and I installed this amp with some Hertz HCX 165's and it made a huge difference from the stock system. I wear a full face helmet and with the stock system I could barely hear the music at freeway speeds. Now at half volume I can hear the music with no problem.


----------



## accelerator (May 23, 2008)

Just 1 day left!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. At that price I should sell mine, too.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw it on ebay before seeing it on here, but I knew it had no chance after seeing that it was posted on here =(


----------

